# 2012 Chevy Cruze is going Crazy



## dirt dauber (Dec 24, 2014)

there is a recall on the negative battery cable,call the dealer and give them your vin# and they can see if it has ever been replaced on the recall,this could be part of the problem
also you need a new battery, 11 or 12 volts is no good, it should be 14.2 volts
good luck


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like a loose or bad ground/power cable. Being a 2012, there have been quite a few people with weak batteries that have needed replacement, I replaced my battery in my 2012 over 2 years ago. If you live in a very hot environment batteries can easily need replacement every couple of years, I replace mine every 4-5 years before I ever experience any problems that could leave me stranded.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dirt dauber said:


> 11 or 12 volts is no good, it should be 14.2 volts


It won't be that high after turning on the car but before starting the engine. I'd expect 12 something. 11 is too low. With engine running, you should see at least 13 something (but right after a start it will be closer to 14).

But yes, a bad battery can be flaky. Not all testers can spot a battery that's gone flaky.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Go to the dealer and have do the negative battery recall. Don't take no for an answer. Then get a new battery. I think they should give you a new battery because of the recall. This only doing it if it becomes a problem stance from GM is a bunch of crap. They want you to wait till you are stranded to have a problem fixed. No one can tell what it does to the electronics if your negative cable is not connected properly. Voltages can do a lot of weird crap especially in computers and electronics.


----------



## Wickman (Sep 1, 2015)

I also have a 2012 Cruze and this morning the dash lit up and I got the Stabiltrac and Traction Control need service warnings. I also got the warning that the engine was operating under reduced power. (Great timing, I was merging onto the Interstate.) Is traction Control and Stabilitrac part of the powertrain warranty?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Wickman said:


> I also have a 2012 Cruze and this morning the dash lit up and I got the Stabiltrac and Traction Control need service warnings. I also got the warning that the engine was operating under reduced power. (Great timing, I was merging onto the Interstate.) Is traction Control and Stabilitrac part of the powertrain warranty?


Follow the link in post #4 above. This is the classic symptoms of the Negative Battery Cable not doing it's job. This is a special coverage so there shouldn't be any charge.


----------



## cruze.control (Aug 2, 2015)

also, all the "service" lights. its a result of the low voltage that the cars getting. theres nothing actually to service


----------

